# Авиация > Матчасть >  Самолет Л-29

## RA3DCS

Начинаю запускать в работу железный авиасимулятор кабины Л-29. Возникает много вопросов как по приборному оборудованию  и систем, так и динамике самолета. Если есть, кто летавший на этом самолете или хорошо знающий этот самолет прошу подсказать.

Для начала такой вопрос:
На панели приборов имеется сигнальная лампа «Стабилизатор» сигнализирующая об отказе механизма перестановки стабилизатора. Возникает вопрос, должна ли гореть эта лампа в момент выпуска и уборки закрылков?

----------


## RA3DCS

С самолетом Л-29 никто у нас тут не знаком!

Тогда вопрос по теории турбореактивного двигателя М-701.  
С ростом высоты обороты ротора увеличиваются. У земли обороты малого газа 35-37% на высоте 10000 м составят уже 75%. В тоже время с ростом скорости обороты должны уменьшаться.
Вопрос на сколько уменьшаются обороты ротора при полете у земли при изменении  скорости от 300 км/ч.  до 0,65-0,7  М ?

----------


## alexvolf

> Начинаю запускать в работу железный авиасимулятор кабины Л-29. Возникает много вопросов как по приборному оборудованию  и систем, так и динамике самолета. Если есть, кто летавший на этом самолете или хорошо знающий этот самолет прошу подсказать.
> 
> Для начала такой вопрос:
> На панели приборов имеется сигнальная лампа «Стабилизатор» сигнализирующая об отказе механизма перестановки стабилизатора. Возникает вопрос, должна ли гореть эта лампа в момент выпуска и уборки закрылков?


Уважаемый RA3DCS
Раз уж никто из форумчан не захотел ответить в этой теме постараюсь
внести некоторую ясность по пилотированию Л-29 (1967г).Правда за прошедшие 40 лет  многое что забылось,но уж не оббесудьте...
Итак -реальность по памяти -после запуска двигателя рулить по грунту 
на скорости не более 30км/час.Перед взлетом триммер устанавливается на второе деление "на себя".Как самолет ведет себя при взлете я уже
писал в какой-то ветке (на этом форуме или avia ru)
После взлета и уборки шасси на Н=25-30м обороты двигателя -94% зимой и 97% летом.Набор высоты производиться по приборной скорости 250 км/час.Уборка закрылков на высоте не ниже 100м На высоте 150м начало первого разворота.Первый и второй разворот  выполняеться с креном 25-30 град на скорости 300 км/час по прибору.Перед траверзой ВПП обороты уменьшаються на 10%.На скорости 290 км/час выпускаються шасси и увеличиваються обороты до 85%.Полет до третьего разворота и разворот выполняються на скорости 250 км/час по приборуПосле третьего разворота самолет переводиться на снижение с вертик.ксоростью 3-5 м/сек на скорости 250.Затем выпускаються закрылки на 15 град,а триммер ставиться на 4 деление "на себя".Обороты двигателя устанавливаються на 70-75%.Ввод в четвертый разворот выполняеться на высоте 400м,вывод на 300-250м скорость 250,крен 30 град.Выпуск закрылков в посад.положение производиться после 4-го
разворота на Н=250м.Скорость на планировании 200 км/час  обороты 60-65%. Удачи.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Уважаемый RA3DCS
> постараюсь внести некоторую ясность по пилотированию Л-29


Спасибо большое за информацию, не могли бы уточнить обороты двигателя в горизонтальном полете при скорости 300 км/ч. на высоте круга и например высоте 5-8 км.

----------


## alexvolf

> Спасибо большое за информацию, не могли бы уточнить обороты двигателя в горизонтальном полете при скорости 300 км/ч. на высоте круга и например высоте 5-8 км.


При полете в зону выход из круга производиться на высоте 700м по касательной от разворота,после чего обороты устанавливаются на 97% скорость 350км./час по прибору.Через 1 мин.самолет переводится в набор высоты до заданного эшелона.
Набор высоты производится с постоянным углом на оборотах двигателя близко к полным 97% при постоянной вертикальной скорости 3-5 м/сек.
Набрав установленную высоту полета самолет переводится в горизонтальный полет -обороты двигателя устанавливаются на 80%.
(См.личку).

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо большое за информацию! 
Такой вопрос горизонтальный полет скорость 290 км,/ч. выпуск шасси. Как ведет себя самолет при выходе шасси, опускает  нос ? 
Сопротивление увеличивается при выпущенном шасси, падает скорость увеличиваем обороты до 85%.  Или при выпуске шасси балансировка не нарушается и только падает скорость?
При выпуске закрылков как самолет себя ведет, взмывает вверх или наоборот просаживается?

----------


## alexvolf

После выпуска шасси (в процессе планирования) с уменьшением скорости заметно возростало тянущие усилия на ручке управления-это служило как-бы предупреждением об необходимости добавить обороты и
контролировать скорость.Расчет на посадку(как и ее качество) зависил
от постоянства угла и выдерживанием скорости.На Л-29 кабина была
расположена относительно низко и требовало дополнительных навыков
по сравнению с тем же МиГ-15УТИ.
Еще один момент.На взлете- превышение скорости набора 270 км/час  влекло за собой автоматическую уборку закрылков.Когда закрылки
убирались самолет получал просадку-здесь важно было выдержать
заданный угол набора.Парирование "просадки" взятием ручки на себя приводило к возникновению кабрирующего момента и соотв.падению скорости.Здесь важно было контролировать АГИ-2(угол тангажа),вариометр и видимый горизонт.

----------


## CINN

Есть РЛЭ на Л-29 1983г.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Есть РЛЭ на Л-29 1983г.


Спасибо большое за РЛЭ Л-29. Ответ на свой первый вопрос там нашел. Лампа «стабилизатор» должна гореть при промежуточном положении закрылков. Сделаем, будет гореть!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Еще один момент.На взлете- превышение скорости набора 270 км/час  влекло за собой автоматическую уборку закрылков.


Уточните пожалуйста такой вопрос. При заходе на посадку на планировании закрылки 30 град. Превышена скорость 290 км\ч. закрылки уберутся полностью или на 15 градусов? 
И уберутся ли они при посадке?  Система автоматической уборки закрылков работает только при убранном шасси?

----------


## alexvolf

Для того, чтобы скорость не превышалась существуют тормозные щитки.
Не знаю как они вели себя на последних моделях Л-29, но на первых-
при их выпуске была заметна тряска педалей.Изменение скорости полета,выпуск тормозных щитков и закрылков вызывало значительное изменение усилий на ручке управления(примерно до 10 кг).Однако самолет был хорошо сбалансирован и устойчив в полете от мин. до макс.
допустимой скорости и практ.потолка.Нагрузка на ручку управления снималась триммером руля высоты на всем экспл.диапазоне скоростей.
Еще несколько замечаний по рулежке и взлету.Л-29 обладал пониженной приемистостью двигателя к увеличению оборотов-в частности если
интенсивно перемещать из положения "малый газ".Инертность приводила
к тому,что выруливая с места создавалось впечатления какой-то "заторможенности колес".Для разворота самолета необходимо пользоваться тормозами  на первой ступени торможения т.к. аэрорули не эффективны,при этом нельзя было резко нажимать на торм.рычаг.Не следовало также допускать отклонения педали при заторм.колесах.
Самолет устойчиво движеться на скорости 30 км/час обороты 65%.
Разбег начинают при полных оборотах.Разбег удлинен.Отрыв переднего колеса от полосы на скорости 140 км/час, с грунта на 150.
Вот вроде и все примудрости которые вспомнил...

----------


## RA3DCS

Кстати про педали. У меня у виртуальной модели при движении педалями самолет рыскает носом но нет крена в сторону  отклонении педалей. Это совсем неправильно. И еще слышал при большой скорости усилие на педалях такое, что отклонить их летчику не хватает силы. Эффект заклинивания педалей.
Уточните верно, ли это?

----------


## RA3DCS

Даже на официальных табличках к авиационным экспонатам встречаются неточности.
Например, Польша не использовала Л-29. Правительство Польши приняло решение с целью экономии и дальнейшего развития собственной авиапромышленности строить свои «Искры», отказавшись от Л-29.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А программное обеспечение какое? Если не секрет.


Программное обеспечение симулятора МФС-2004. Программа управления приборами написана на Дельфи, данные полета передаются через LPT порт. Но есть большой недостаток не работает под ХР.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А работает под Вин 7?


Не пробовал! Но, скорее всего, НЕТ!
Эта схема была разработана Андреем Зверевым еще в 2000 году для своего домашнего тренажера. Этот проект фактически создан на базе его оборудования.

----------


## Fencer

L-29 б/н 61 красный (заводской № 69-22-59) https://reaa.ru/threads/prodajotsja-...tojanii.81604/

----------


## Fencer

L-29 б/н 51 желтый (заводской № 395032) https://reaa.ru/threads/l-29.82468/

----------


## Fencer

L-29 (заводской № 692277) https://reaa.ru/threads/l-29-nespeshno-prodaju.83217/

----------


## Fencer

L-29 (заводской № 692189) https://reaa.ru/threads/prodaetsja-l-29.84083/

----------


## Антоха

L-29 (заводской № 294649)

----------


## Fencer

"Добыли" еще один авиапамятник в Новосибирске https://avro-live.livejournal.com/39370.html

----------


## Avia M

Кубинка. Парк патриот.

----------


## Fencer

L-29 «Delfin» - заводской номер 591414, бортовой номер «34» красного цвета, корпус – естественного цвета металла, без окраски с надписью «ДОСААФ» красного цвета, на металлической табличке – текст: «Самолёт Л-29 «Дельфин» передан музею начальником Вяземского учебно-авиационного центра Тихоновичем К.Э. в 2008 году» (единственный мемориальный летательный аппарат иностранного (не советского) производства на территории Республики Беларусь!). Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 2.

----------


## Walker

аэродром Марьяновка, Омская область. 
692007 регистрация RA1367G
692207 бортовой 86
692109 бортовой 81 RA1364G
692187 бортовой 77
691964 бортовой 70
691909 без номера

----------


## AndyM

> 692207 бортовой 86


692207 = 1527 Египтянин (проверен)
 :Confused:

----------


## Walker

> 692207 = 1527 Египтянин (проверен)


Экий вы...

----------


## ДА-200

Это не является подлинный заводской номер самолета. Проверьте шильдик в нише левой основной стойки шасси. Там можно найти формулярный номер самолета. 
Вот 2 шильдика с одного самолета, они не всегда совпадают:

----------


## Walker

ДА-200
спасибо, неожиданно...странно, что никто из персонала не ткнул мне в нишу, когда я фотографировал нишу. При случае спрошу у них, что и как записано в формуляре.
спасибо за инфу.

----------


## sovietjet

В какой-то момент две шильдики стали одинаковыми. На самолете 892942 они все еще не совпадают (на второй шильдик указан 8929042). Этот самолет был произведен в июне 1968 года. Но на самолете 094028 (произведен в октябре 1970 года) две шильдики совпадают. И для всех самолетов, построенных позже, они тоже совпадают. Так что в какой-то момент между июнем 1968 и октябрем 1970 эти шильдики были "стандартизированы".

----------


## Avia M

6 сентября 2021 года состоялась торжественная церемония передачи учебно-тренировочного самолета Л-29 Летно-исследовательским институтом лицею №14 г. Жуковского.
Важно отметить, что специалистами ЛИИ во главе с заместителем начальника ЛИЦ по ИАС Соловьевым А.Б. был проведен комплекс работ по восстановлению Л-29. Для приведения экспоната в соответствующий вид были заменены кресла пилотов, восстановлен фонарь кабины, а в специальных отсеках размещены парашюты. Приборные доски сохранены в первоначальном виде, а само воздушное судно приведено в травмобезопасное состояние с возможностью использования его как наглядного пособия для обучения детей и молодежи.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ..... с возможностью использования его как наглядного пособия для обучения детей и молодежи.


Это просто пиар акция. Никто никого учить там не будет. Как в своевремя наш начальник районного одела образования нам сказал «Это нам не надо»!

----------


## FLOGGER

> восстановлен фонарь кабины


Как они его "восстановили", если он не похож на родной? Фуфло. Сравните с фонарем на фото Л-29 в посте №26 и сразу станет видно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Как они его "восстановили", если он не похож на родной?.


Из листового стекла разве получится родной фонарь? Где они его хранить будут на открытой площадке в свободном доступе, там его все равно раздолбают через пару недель.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Из листового стекла разве получится родной фонарь?


Тогда не надо было кукарекать, что восстановили. В моем понимании восстановить - значит сделать так,как было на самом деле. 



> Где они его хранить будут на открытой площадке в свободном доступе, там его все равно раздолбают через пару недель.


Во-первых, не факт. А, во-вторых - так что, делать все через пень-колоду? Тогда лучше вообще не заморачиваться - все равно ведь "раздолбают через пару недель"...

----------


## RA3DCS

> .........
> , а в специальных отсеках размещены парашюты. .


Интересно, кто эту заметку сочинял? И что за отсеки такие?

----------


## FLOGGER

> И что за отсеки такие?


... и что за парашюты?

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, кто эту заметку сочинял? И что за отсеки такие?


Обратиться в ЛИИ и лицей, как вариант...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Обратиться в ЛИИ и лицей, как вариант...


Вы действительно думаете, что там смогут дать ответы?

----------


## Avia M

> Вы действительно думаете, что там смогут дать ответы?


Могу только предполагать. В поисках ответов, порой срабатывают неожиданные варианты...

----------


## GThomson

> Из листового стекла разве получится родной фонарь? ...


на складах был переизбыток готовых гнутых ремонтных заготовок из оргстекла.
при необходимости, на мебельном комбинате в пресс-машине для изготовления ДСП, распаривали и распрямляли заготовки в плоские листы.
шли отцам командирам на столы, изготовление сувениров.

----------


## GThomson

> Интересно, кто эту заметку сочинял? И что за отсеки такие?


девочка-журналистка писала.
в катапультном кресле под жопой впуклость.
это и есть специальный отсек для размещения парашюта.

----------


## FLOGGER

> девочка-журналистка писала.


Это как-то оправдывает нелепость написанного?

----------


## Fencer

https://www.kacha.ru/photo.php?PAGE_...D=70&PAGEN_1=2

----------


## Fencer

Фото https://vaul.ru/samoljotyvaul/samoljot-l-29

----------


## Антоха

аэродром Средняя Ахтуба, экспозиция парка Патриот

первый в ряду имеет серийный номер 294969

----------


## Rutunda

> на складах был переизбыток готовых гнутых ремонтных заготовок из оргстекла.
> при необходимости, на мебельном комбинате в пресс-машине для изготовления ДСП, распаривали и распрямляли заготовки в плоские листы.
> шли отцам командирам на столы, изготовление сувениров.


Это воровство называется. Зато частным владельцам Л-29 теперь не найти прозрачку на самолет

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это воровство называется.


Нет это не так называлось. Честно унесенное с аэродрома в качестве компенсации за подоходный налог.

----------


## Rutunda

> Нет это не так называлось. Честно унесенное с аэродрома в качестве компенсации за подоходный налог.


То есть скоммуниздить -своровать.

----------


## RA3DCS

> То есть скоммуниздить -своровать.


Можно подумать сейчас никто не ворует!

----------

